# need help. dead battery and my key fob wont open the door!



## Rhino36 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ok, so a parking attendant last night switched my lights to on instead of auto where I always keep it. This am my battery is dead and I can't get into my car! The key fob won't open the doors. How do I get in the car so I can pop the hood and jump it? I feel like and idiot asking this.


----------



## JLJetta (Nov 24, 2001)

Rhino36 said:


> Ok, so a parking attendant last night switched my lights to on instead of auto where I always keep it. This am my battery is dead and I can't get into my car! The key fob won't open the doors. How do I get in the car so I can pop the hood and jump it? I feel like and idiot asking this.


You need to use the backup key. There should be a little button on the side of your fob, press that, and the 'key ring' will pop out with the backup key.

Now, on teh drivers side door, the key hole is covered by a plastic panel. It is just to the right of the handle part you pull to open.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

JLJetta said:


> Now, on thh drivers side door, the key hole is covered by a plastic panel. It is just to the right of the handle part you pull to open.


To the right of where you put your hand on the underside of the handle. The above is correct, but just in case it didn't make sense to you.


----------



## Rhino36 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I have been out with my gf all day in her car. So I just tried, but it didn't work. I took the "backup" key out from the fob. I see the opening under the door handle where it looks like the backup key would go. I tried to push the backup key up into the slot, but it won't go in! I tried all the doors, since they all have the slot on the underside of the door handles. I must be doing something wrong. I'm a pretty handy guy and this is making me look like an idiot! GF is now making fun of me.


----------



## gospeed-racer (Aug 15, 2003)

you youse that notch to remove the key hole cover...

the piece with the notch is a cover...


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just suprised the dealer didnt tell you this...unless you got it used...just sayin....:beer:

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Youtube FTW


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

jspirate said:


> Youtube FTW


LOL... god damn it, youtube has everything.


----------



## Rhino36 (Sep 17, 2011)

Jspirate,

Thank you. Never thought of YouTube. Dealer never showed me and of course the manual was locked in the car. Now I know. Thanks again.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Sammzway said:


> LOL... god damn it, youtube has everything.


If you really wish God to damn it, you may be truly sorry. Say goodbye permanantely to your vehicle, or perhaps yourself. Youtube is not necessarily the "last word". eace:

Just saying


----------

